# Rusty Wagon Blooming Again



## hotrod62 (Apr 14, 2012)

sure is nice being able to save these old relics this was on old rusty wagon i bought off a Facebook group and Blasted primed & slapped some fresh paint added new decals & flowers wow she's looking good now...


----------



## Sulley (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep it looks good, i did this one last year and i am doing a Radio Flyer for a freind.  Sulley


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 14, 2012)

*rusty*






heres one i just finished still waiting on 2 wheels


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 14, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> sure is nice being able to save these old relics this was on old rusty wagon i bought off a Facebook group and Blasted primed & slapped some fresh paint added new decals & flowers wow she's looking good now...




According to the collector book _Riding Toys_, this is listed as a 1940s Radio Flyer wagon. Beautiful job in bringing it back to life. All of the wagons shown on this thread really look terrific in new paint. It sure is nice! 

Dave


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 16, 2012)

WOW..Those wagons look great guys!


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 21, 2012)

*rusty wagon*



heres one im getting ready to work on now i wiil 
post pic after its done 

[/URL]


----------



## Sulley (Apr 21, 2012)

I just restore this one for a freind, he gave it to his daughter when she was one and now he is going to give it to his grand daughter that is turning one. Sulley


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 21, 2012)

Sulley said:


> I just restore this one for a freind, he gave it to his daughter when she was one and now he is going to give it to his grand daughter that is turning one. Sulley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 22, 2012)

*Wagons*

Where are yOu guys finding the decals or are you repainting them?  I have a lone ranger wagon that is covered in paint and just gave up a davy crockett  wagon which was orig paint.  Want to restore the lone ranger one but I am waiting on decal info.  Any help or information would be great.


----------

